
The Comic Strip That Accidentally Created a Branch of Feminist Critical Theory - bpolania
http://priceonomics.com/the-most-important-comic-strip-in-feminist/
======
JoeAltmaier
Hey, I'd like to see a further filter: movies that pass the test, _and said
dialog is propelling the plot_. So often movies that pass, do so with
extraneous characters or even comic sidekicks. And the dialog in question is
still about things peripheral to men - appearance, social behavior etc that
pertain to appealing to men.

